# how to add strobes/ leds to spreader?????



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys i was just wondering how you guys add strobes to the back of your vbox/ spreaders.... 
I like how "REAPER" did it 
Do you just add a controller and led's to the spreader by it self or can you wire the spreaders lights into the 7way somehow extended from the truck's led lights....
heres reapers setup


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

email dissociative and he will help you.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

It depends what lights you buy.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

All depends on what you want,

I've setup on our vbox that when the electric clutch is on (throwing salt) a strobe flashes.. thats just done by adding a relay and tapping clutch wire for relay triger. and running wires to the back. Lucky fisher runs 3 extra wires in the harness to the back of a pro caster.

The spot lights most people just run a wire from a switch in cab to back. 

I don't know snow-ex harness, but if they run exta wires for lighting it saves you time.


----------



## Ditchdiggin (Oct 17, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1167324 said:


> Hey guys i was just wondering how you guys add strobes to the back of your vbox/ spreaders....
> I like how "REAPER" did it
> Do you just add a controller and led's to the spreader by it self or can you wire the spreaders lights into the 7way somehow extended from the truck's led lights....
> heres reapers setup


What kind of salter do you have? Stainless, plastic, carbon steel??


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Ditchdiggin;1167559 said:


> What kind of salter do you have? Stainless, plastic, carbon steel??


I run a liquid rig and a couple TruckCraft Tailgate spreaders D-icer................


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

i hope he has a good battery


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

1. Buy 2 LEDS 2. Mount LEDS To Spreader or Truck 3. Wire Positive With Fuse and Switch, Wire Ground To Truck 4. Plow, Salt ,Enjoy


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

ColumbiaLand;1167809 said:


> 1. Buy 2 LEDS 2. Mount LEDS To Spreader or Truck 3. Wire Positive With Fuse and Switch, Wire Ground To Truck 4. Plow, Salt ,Enjoy


Sound simple enough! might try it!


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Plow man Foster, Installed 2 Tomar Rect14(amber and clear) on my Salt Dogg Poly V-Box today. Used the factory brackets. Install of the lights took 10 minutes, wiring took another 1-1/2 hours. Wired the lights to my upfitter switches in the dash (2011 F350). Actually installed 10 of these on my truck today along with Whelen Vertex LED "strobes" in the front parking lamp housings and in the rear back-up lights. Took it outside in the dark about 30 minutes ago and it looks AWESOME !!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Put up some pics of the lights. And a video


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

SnowGuy;1171467 said:


> Plow man Foster, Installed 2 Tomar Rect14(amber and clear) on my Salt Dogg Poly V-Box today. Used the factory brackets. Install of the lights took 10 minutes, wiring took another 1-1/2 hours. Wired the lights to my upfitter switches in the dash (2011 F350). Actually installed 10 of these on my truck today along with Whelen Vertex LED "strobes" in the front parking lamp housings and in the rear back-up lights. Took it outside in the dark about 30 minutes ago and it looks AWESOME !!!


Sounds Sweet as R&R said Post a pic or video when you get a chance! Im sure we all want to see them! 
Let me guess u got a big heated shop/garage?
Thats the only thing about putting them in myself i dont have a heated garage so i would freeze!
Unless i have priority one do them.....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Go HERE
On the left of the page is a menu. Highlight "Lights/Lamps" and click "GO TO CATAGORY".

Highlight the "LED-Warning Strobe Lamps, Maxxima" Click "GO TO PARTS PAGE".

The lights I have are H.

I drilled 2 holes for the attachment bolts and one larger hole for a grommet for the wires. Painted the holes I drilled, installed the grommets then I mounted the lights and let George/dissociative @ Wicked Warnings run the wires to a switch on the dash. Nice and neat with protective harness to the cab.

There are 3 wires. one is if you want to setup a control pattern switch. We taped that one off and just ran power/ground and let them self sync. They will stay with the salter when I remove it in the spring as they have quick connects at the salter harness for power.


----------

